# Ideas on a night light



## SarahFair (Dec 12, 2015)

I have a glass insulator, the same as the ones in the picture,  that Id like to sit on a base and become a night light to give my dad for xmas.


My original idea was to use a candelabra socket mounted on a circular wooden base where the insulator can just be lifted off to change the bulb. 

My only issue is there would need to be some kind of "nesting " base for the insulator to sit in to keep from sliding around. 
I have no kind of wood working skills or tools, aside from a scroll saw, so I don't think i can achieve that. 

Do yall have any ideas for a base? 

Another issue I'm worried about is the light heating the glass in such a small area with no sort of "escape".
Do yall forsee this being a problem (aside from glass getting hot to touch)?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 12, 2015)

blowing the bulb would be a concern of mine. The heat wont be its friend.  You might try led light, since they don't give off near the heat.

You need to find someone with a wood lathe to cut a recess for the base, or cut a 1/4 piece of plywood in a circle that would fit inside the insulator, and glue it to the base.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2015)

I have no solution at this time, but I like your idea, Sarah!


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I have no solution at this time, but I like your idea, Sarah!


Thanks! 



NE GA Pappy said:


> blowing the bulb would be a concern of mine. The heat wont be its friend.  You might try led light, since they don't give off near the heat.
> 
> You need to find someone with a wood lathe to cut a recess for the base, or cut a 1/4 piece of plywood in a circle that would fit inside the insulator, and glue it to the base.


Duh Sarah, LED..

Thanks for the ideas


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 13, 2015)

I second the LED. Hard to beat. Can even have fun with it by using a battery to run it.....no cord to plug in. They can also be found in the alternating color configuration and solar powered. Just recycle one of those butterfly things you can stick in the yard.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 13, 2015)

Those are pretty!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Anvil Head said:


> I second the LED. Hard to beat. Can even have fun with it by using a battery to run it.....no cord to plug in. They can also be found in the alternating color configuration and solar powered. Just recycle one of those butterfly things you can stick in the yard.



What anvil said!

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...Brushed-Nickel-Puck-Light-BA1200SXL/205703261


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2015)

Back in the day I climbed past a lot of those little insulators and never paid em any mind. I reckon I should have collected the things.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2015)

those things bring a pretty penny now days Nic.  You could have retired on them if you had collected them over the years.  I understand the clear ones bring a bit more than the blue one.


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 13, 2015)

I cant move the clear ones at the price I get for the blue ones. 
Find unique colors like carnival, purple, etc and they go for a pretty penny.


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 13, 2015)

I just saw one where they used 3 "tacks" that would pretty much hold it in place from the inside. 

I think Im going to go that route since its so close to xmas (less hassle and cheaper)

I just need to find a base.
Where would they sell wooden round bases?
I feel like Ive seen something similar somewhere


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2015)

I knew I was slightly colorblind..... but y'all call them blue and I call them green. I guess it's worse than I thought.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 13, 2015)

Craft shop for base - might could use a wooden wheel.


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 13, 2015)

So before I go ordering things I dont need this is my list

Wooden base, the 5" / 6"
http://www.nationalartcraft.com/subcategory.asp?gid=1&cid=13&scid=453

Candelabra socket, Option A
1 5/8" in height
http://www.nationalartcraft.com/subcategory.asp?gid=1&cid=27&scid=25


Cord, Option A
SPT-1 #18/105° Wire
Stripped ends are 5/8"L
and Tinned at the Tip
http://www.nationalartcraft.com/subcategory.asp?gid=1&cid=1&scid=3


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew I was slightly colorblind..... but y'all call them blue and I call them green. I guess it's worse than I thought.



They are aqua, slightly blue, slightly green


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> So before I go ordering things I dont need this is my list
> 
> Wooden base, the 5" / 6"
> http://www.nationalartcraft.com/subcategory.asp?gid=1&cid=13&scid=453
> ...



Are you still going LED? I've got 6 of those insulator's, may make one myself.


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 13, 2015)

Yeah, I guess Ill get the LED at home depot


----------



## 280bst (Dec 13, 2015)

I know you said you don't have any wood working skills--but if you know some one with a Router you can place the insulator on the base pencil around the outside of the glass take the router with the right bit and follow the circle set @ quarter inch deep when done the insulator would set in it Good Luck and Merry Christmas


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> Yeah, I guess Ill get the LED at home depot



Lookin forward to seeing the end result!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 13, 2015)

do a youtube search for insulator DIY light kit....


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 18, 2015)

I got my package in the mail today and threw one together. 
I finally figured out why the little cardboard piece is important after receiving a nice little shock while trying to adjust the light bulb. 

I really like it. I dont know if I want to really use tack to keep the piece from moving. If its sitting on a table than it shouldnt really be a problem just sitting there, right?

I think its a neat feature you can change out different insulators if you wanted, and if I were to create a grove or tacks it would take away that feature. 


Theres one thing I need done though. 
While the socket does sit flush with the wooden base I need to figure a way to secure it through the bottom. 
Would I just use a hollow threaded rod and nut, correct?


I havent picked up an LED light yet, this light was just one I had around the house, and I think I want to get a darker insulator to give it more of a drastic contrast. 


But I really like it!


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 18, 2015)

That turned out nicely.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 18, 2015)

Modern lamp parts evolved from gaslight parts, hollow threaded rod and all.  This site has all sorts of parts.  I used them to source parts to make school house fixtures for my farm house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2015)

I like the look SarahFair.


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks. I bought some new insulators that are soaking in a lye bath now.. 

Ive decided that I need to find a shorter socket. 
I bought 2 different LED lights. One is bright white and one is warm white and I dont like either. 

They light the top half up so bright while the bottom half is left with nothing (hence wanting a shorter socket). But I still like the more yellow glow a incandescent gives off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> Thanks. I bought some new insulators that are soaking in a lye bath now..
> 
> Ive decided that I need to find a shorter socket.
> I bought 2 different LED lights. One is bright white and one is warm white and I dont like either.
> ...



Yep, I could see where the shorter socket would prevent that.

I know what you mean about the hue of the light. My kitchen cabinets have fluorescent lighting beneath. From time to time I can buy a different brand, but same  warm white, and it will have a slightly different hue than the others. Barely noticeable, but I can see the difference on the back splash beneath.

Possibly just need less lumens.


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jan 3, 2016)

I picked up several of these from my dad a while back. Just had them sitting outside his shop. I bought a diamond bit and was looking into making a lamp out of one. Will need to drill through the top of the insulator. That should be fun.


----------



## chadf (Jan 3, 2016)

GOoutdoors said:


> I picked up several of these from my dad a while back. Just had them sitting outside his shop. I bought a diamond bit and was looking into making a lamp out of one. Will need to drill through the top of the insulator. That should be fun.



Keep your bit moving and straight. Tape "can" help.
Depending on your drilled hole size, steping the bit might help (small to large)


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 4, 2016)

SarahFair said:


> Thanks. I bought some new insulators that are soaking in a lye bath now..
> 
> Ive decided that I need to find a shorter socket.
> I bought 2 different LED lights. One is bright white and one is warm white and I dont like either.
> ...



Try lining the inside of the insulator with some sort of a "diffuser"! Spray painting a second color and scratching away a pattern might be cool!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 4, 2016)

SarahFair said:


> Thanks. I bought some new insulators that are soaking in a lye bath now..
> 
> Ive decided that I need to find a shorter socket.
> I bought 2 different LED lights. One is bright white and one is warm white and I dont like either.
> ...



The concept is great and the lamp looks nice. What wattage is your bulb? I'd think anything past 4 watts would be too bright and pass through without showing the beauty of the insulator. 
Aren't LED bulbs DC and require a DC power supply? I understand the concept of building this power supply into the bulbs you buy for AC.
You might have to experiment with various bulb types and wattage.  Perhaps a neon bulb. Maybe different colored old school Christmas lights.
I'd think the insulator would act as a heat sink and allow the bulb's heat to transfer provided it was a small wattage bulb.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 4, 2016)

GOoutdoors said:


> I picked up several of these from my dad a while back. Just had them sitting outside his shop. I bought a diamond bit and was looking into making a lamp out of one. Will need to drill through the top of the insulator. That should be fun.


Ive done a few of those. I used play-dough and built a dam around the top of the insulator to hold water for the bit. 
You have to be careful centering it up this way because the water will throw your view. 

...oh, and if you want to really clean those up give them a lye bath!


I cant recall the wattage of the bulbs I got at the moment. 
I know its probably too great. The incandescents get hot though. I looked at Home Depot for shorter sockets and couldnt find any. 

I guess Im going to have to hunt online


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jan 8, 2016)

Just curious, but is there a reason for using the lye? Thanks for the tips on drilling.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 9, 2016)

It will dissolve any stuck on residue like nothing else.
Leave it in a few days,  take it out, emcee and i use a toothbrush to scrub away. 

It's amazing the transformation. 

Wear gloves or you won't have skin


----------



## acmech (Jan 15, 2016)

Thats awesome.


----------

